# S/C Cooling Advice



## CAMDINANS3 (Jun 24, 2008)

hi guys, im new to the forum but i have been reading for quite some time. i have a 1995 M3 Dinan S3. Which includes vortech s/c, dinan stage 3 suspension, dinan software, dinan exhaust, euro floating front rotors, equal length ceramic headers, dinan high flow throttle body, 3.38 LSD, stainless steel brake lines, reinforced rear shock mounts. UUC short shift kit.

I have been looking around for an aftercooler/intercooler and all i can find is the aftercooler from RMS and its insanely expensive for what a water/air aftercooler should be. i was planning on bumping the boost from the stock 6psi to around 8-9 with a 6inch crank pulley and a 3.33 s/c pulley but i dont want to do that before i get the intake temps down. In addition to that i have been looking around for an oil cooler, and i saw that post earlier about VAC motorsports but that kit is like $600. Can you use a differential/transmission cooler with an aux fan instead?

id say my set up right now has got 350hp at the crank and im going for 400hp so i'll get something around ~350 to the wheels. i think increasing the boost 3-4psi, and the necessary cooling from the aftercooler/intercooler should do the trick. i also saw that active autowerks ships their s/c system with an intercooler and oil cooler, im pretty sure that would fit and if so can you order it separately? i appreciate any info you guys can give me


----------



## BeRzErKaS (Jan 1, 2004)

Water / Alcohol injection would be the most cost effective and easy to install solution. AA makes a water injection kit with a reservoir that stashes away in the trunk but as with most things AA, it's pricey. You can find really cheap base kits on ebay that consist of little more than a pump, tubing and a nozzle. They work fine. People with these base kits usually convert their windshield washer fluid tank into a convenient reservoir. 

For supercharger owners, the biggest advantage to water injection is that there is no extra piping to install. The longer your intake track, the greater the drop in max boost you will see. 

Then of course there is intercooling. These days, you can build your own intercooler kit for under $500. This setup will have the most piping and the bring the most noticeable drop in boost. You can minimize this affect by keeping the actual intercooler small.

The aftercooler is sort of a happy medium. You will see a smaller drop in boost than with an intercooler and it's more consistent that water injection. Unfortunately, there aren't many options available in this market. Our engine bays are so cluttered that many off-the-shelf items simply don't fit. I know RMS makes one. And there is one guy down in Florida, I think, that makes a version for Powerdyne users. That's about it.

The major thing to consider with your project is the drop in boost pressure. S/C is not like a turbo where you can just adjust the wastegate to compensate. You may need to recalculate your pulley sizes based on the cooling option you choose.


----------



## CAMDINANS3 (Jun 24, 2008)

i think im going with the RMS aftercooler, is it worth it to go to stage 2 or just stick with stage 1?


----------

